# Social Groups: Invite and Info thread



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

Along with the upgrades came some new goodies and one are the social groups. This is somewhere that people that share common interests ect. Can get together and chit chat on or off topic. Please feel free to start a group, you have the option to invite only or you have the option to make it public for all. You can post pictures there, specifically for your group or for whatever!!

Please feel free to advertise here, or invite people to your group!!!






Let us know what the name of your group is, link us to it, and who would fit well there!!!





If anyone needs any help setting up/modifying a group, dont hesitate to pm me


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Aprill!

My group is called

*The Paranormal Group*

Howver its not ready yet till tommorow

here we chat and post about Hauntings,Ghost,Devices,You can add your own pictures

Should be fun! Id love for you to join!!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool, i will be making my own soon too


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah!!! I've started 3 already...

NHL fans club - everything ice hockey

Guys that love makeup - not quite genetic girls but anyone can belong since we need all the help we can get

Crossdressers for Rudy Giuliani Write in campain - Rudy looks as good in a dress as Palin does!!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

I started one, the Democrats lounge, you can go in there and talk politics until the election is over.

Everyone that is into politics, republicans and all can join!!!


----------



## McRubel (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Crossdressers for Rudy Giuliani Write in campain - Rudy looks as good in a dress as Palin does!! HAHAHA!



Nice!


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I started one, the Democrats lounge, you can go in there and talk politics until the election is over. 
Everyone that is into politics, republicans and all can join!!!

Well how bout us registered Independents.. No one let's us join nothin!! We can't even vote in primarys!!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

You can join too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet! I want a weightloss group



now how do I create it?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

user cp-social groups-create a new group


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Ooh I love this new feature! I've just joined Rosie's Twilight group and I'm gunna make some of my own


----------



## Jinx (Oct 14, 2008)

Where do you find the groups or do you have to be invited?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

User Cp- social groups

or

Quick links-social groups


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I might create a one for UK MUT'ers but I don't know if there's enough of us!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be joining your group Sunshine


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2008)

Me too!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll be joining your group Sunshine


----------



## Jinx (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif User Cp- social groupsor

Quick links-social groups

Cool!I'm on it!!!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2008)

Pls post it here !

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool!I'm on it!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

I just created one for people who love vintage and retro stuff


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2008)

I love retro! gona join!

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just created one for people who love vintage and retro stuff


----------



## Jinx (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pls post it here ! I joined yours!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Aprill!My group is called

*The Paranormal Group*

Howver its not ready yet till tommorow

here we chat and post about Hauntings,Ghost,Devices,You can add your own pictures

Should be fun! Id love for you to join!!

Cool! I love talking about things of the paranormal!


----------



## Jinx (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just created one for people who love vintage and retro stuff




And yours!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2008)

cripes I had no Idea I better go look at it and see who joined! lol thanks for joining

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I joined yours!!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL! Looks like im going to be joining most of the groups here, i love retro and vintage stuff too Katie! haha.

I'm joining Ricci's too, i love paranormal stuff.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

I've made a group for fans of the "Twilight" book series (and movie) by Stephenie Meyer! join join join!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=7

(hope that link works!)


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for joining mine guys





I joined yours Rosie, it's good that there's a place for us fangirls to vent lol


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

I also joined yours Rosie





wee! this is fun, haha.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol, I know! We're going group crazy


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

lol yay! members!


----------



## Jinx (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've made a group for fans of the "Twilight" book series (and movie) by Stephenie Meyer! join join join!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=7

(hope that link works!)

I havn't joined yet, but only because I haven't read the books yet.I am putting them on hold at my library right now so I can join in the conversation without reading too many spoilers!

Ummm.. Okay, I put myself on the hold list for the first one- Twilight- and I am number 822 wth 82 copies available in the county system. I want to read them in order so I am holding off on the others.

So, it may be a while, lol!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, I know, it took over a month for me to be called by my library. I did end up buying them. They were worth it, I'm reading the whole series for the second time now


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought mine too Rosie, then when I persuaded my friends to read them (well, they did it to shut me up really) they borrowed my copies because they couldn't find them anywhere.

I did pester them into reading them though so I didn't mind lending them my copies


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

I just made a Johnny Depp fans group.

If I'm the only one in the group I'm gunna look reaaaaally creepy LOL


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Joining yours Rosie, i'm buying the books and i admit a small vampire fetish lol.

Join the weightloss and fitness group as well


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

I've made a group called Music Junkies for people to discuss music they like


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's the ones i've created, everyone is invited to join





Celebrity Gossip

Tv Show Addicts

Fashion Luvers Group


----------



## Ricci (Oct 15, 2008)

And Mine is!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=8

er the link is screwed ugh


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

The whole groups thing is so cool! (btw Nury, I'm gunna join your TV one in a sec



)

I've made four lol

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=17 (Music Junkies)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=16 (Creative MUTers)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=11 (Lovers of All Things Vintage &amp; Retro)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=12 (Johnny Depp Fans Unite)

Join if you like



I can't believe me and Karren are the only Johnny Depp fans!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL Katie, i used to be a huuuge Johnny Depp fan, back when Edward Scissorhands got popular, i thought he was sooo cute, but im currently over my crush





Posted new stuff in the fashion lovers one too btw





and im looking forward to see what other people's fav shows are too, and read some show recs.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol! I'm still very much in that stage haha


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2008)

Har ! me joining you guys in the Johnny Depp fanclub



Lol !

Also TV shows addicts.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Katie needs to have a bake sale or something... Free Johnny Depp autographed cupcakes!! Hahaha.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2008)

You're kidding, we'd kill everyone to get all the cupcakes for ourselves !


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol!



People would get trampled over haha!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets hear your haunted and spooky ghost stories!!

come visit my group!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/group.php?groupid=8


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a new group for the stay at home moms, join here:

Stay Home Mothers Group

I'm advertising for you Johnnie, hope you don't mind lol.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2008)

Lets hear your haunted and spooky ghost stories!!

come visit my group! I added useful information!

The Paranormal Group

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...mal-group.html


----------



## daer0n (Oct 18, 2008)

Movie Fan Group!

come join people


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 19, 2008)

For all our Aussie MUT girls out there, we have a little group, come along and join! So far it's just 3 of us in there, we're lonely!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...own-under.html


----------



## Aprill (Oct 19, 2008)

I also wanted to add....if you know people that would be perfect for your group, even though it is public, you can send an invite


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2008)

How do u send an invite? manually? or is there another way?

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also wanted to add....if you know people that would be perfect for your group, even though it is public, you can send an invite


----------



## Aprill (Oct 19, 2008)

Go to groups, chose the group, scroll to the bottom and click on pending and invited members, and you can type in a name and click invite. They will get a notification of an invite


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks very much

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go to groups, chose the group, scroll to the bottom and click on pending and invited members, and you can type in a name and click invite. They will get a notification of an invite I created a group for us ladies that loveeee perfume!!Perfume Posse!!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...ml#gmessage404

Lots of Pictures added !


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Ummm Aprill, I can't find the Demo lounge...





Am I blind?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god, haha I shot that demo lounge in the head, lmao want me to make it again


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 22, 2008)

_Hello _

_I just created a new group_

_Mature Ladies _

_40+ late forties etc please join my new group!_


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is a new group for the stay at home moms, join here:Stay Home Mothers Group

I'm advertising for you Johnnie, hope you don't mind lol.




Thanks a bunch Nury! You're so sweet


----------



## hs769 (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!!! I've started 3 already... 
NHL fans club - everything ice hockey

Guys that love makeup - not quite genetic girls but anyone can belong since we need all the help we can get

Crossdressers for Rudy Giuliani Write in campain - Rudy looks as good in a dress as Palin does!!

I really am not into NHL. I will occasionally root for the Predators since I used to live near Nashville but I rarely will watch a hockey game.

How do I join that 2nd group though.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 25, 2008)

Those social groups are great, i've joined the movies group.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone who is from the UK!:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/groups/uk-mut-ers.html


----------



## Ricci (Oct 30, 2008)

My Social Group Perfume Posse is updated daily showing new perfumes ..pictures and information

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...ml#gmessage708


----------



## daer0n (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi guys, don't forget about your groups!






Anyone else joining/creating groups?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to create one, but I have having thinker's block right now...


----------



## daer0n (Nov 2, 2008)

The Official MUTChat Room Group

For people who are bored or just want to chat about random suff

Everyone's invited


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 2, 2008)

Ooh cool group Nury! I'll join!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh cool group Nury! I'll join!



Woot! 
i just woke up LOL first thing, coming on to mut and checking out the chat room haha





come and join people, there's free pop and muffins


----------



## Aprill (Nov 2, 2008)

And free water for the weak of kidneys!!!!!!! (like me haha)


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL Aprill and Nury!

I promised free Johnny Depp cookies with my group. It kinda worked...although I still think there's only about 6 members lol


----------



## daer0n (Nov 3, 2008)

bump!

join the party people, haha


----------



## magosienne (Nov 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Aprill and Nury!I promised free Johnny Depp cookies with my group. It kinda worked...although I still think there's only about 6 members lol

Let's close the joining part, me don't want to share the cookies


----------



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's close the joining part, me don't want to share the cookies



Lol


----------



## daer0n (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumpers!


----------



## Karren (Nov 6, 2008)

The "chat" room is pretty cool!!! It's simulated chat.... since Tony won't spring big $$$ for the real thing!!! hahhahaha


----------



## Aprill (Nov 6, 2008)

I made a political group! Free shots of vodka for the adults!!!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The "chat" room is pretty cool!!! It's simulated chat.... since Tony won't spring big $$$ for the real thing!!! hahhahaha LOL Karren!!
We also offer full jugs of Apple Juice, that's how i lured Aprill, muaha








we have free pizza by the slice tonight, anyone else wanna join?


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 7, 2008)

I just made a MAC cosmetic group.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2008)

I just created a new group https://forum.makeuptalk.com/groups/blush.html for anyone who watches Blush. All new fans welcome


----------



## daer0n (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the invite Adrienne, i joined


----------



## Ricci (Nov 13, 2008)

I really been working hard on my perfume group

Perfume Posse

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...ume-posse.html

I added a bunch of new perfumes and information and began adding the websites ect

I was really hoping that the members would suggest the ones they like can add some Perfumes themselves .. Id love some help! its up to u though Im just glad I have readers but post away too!

As I type this Im adding much more content keep checking back within an hour or so


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2008)

Groups can be fun...no regular chat rooms though oh well...


----------



## fellybabe (Nov 22, 2008)

am in too


----------



## daer0n (Nov 28, 2008)

Bumpety boo


----------



## Ricci (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello!!

Please care to join or post in my groups

The Paranormal Group

And

Perfume Posse

I just added a whole bunch of new content om Perfume Posse !!!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow look at all the NEW celebrity perfumes posted on my group

Perfume Posse!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 29, 2009)

I have added lots ofnew perfumes! So exciting!

Go here! -&gt; https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gro...ume-posse.html


----------



## ghdfans2010 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks !!


----------



## marcy53 (Jun 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello!!
Please care to join or post in my groups

The Paranormal Group

And

Perfume Posse

I just added a whole bunch of new content om Perfume Posse !!!



I am a newbie. Tell me more about Perfume Possee.


----------



## GlamBarbieDoll (Jun 24, 2010)

Check out all the latest beauty info and tips on my Twitter account @GlamBarbieDoll


----------

